# [US NR] 3x3 Blindfolded: 29.85 and 29.40 - Noah Arthurs



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

> This was in the first round of 3BLD at the competition I organized, CCFC Fall 2013. I wasn't disappointed after the solves, just really tired from running cubes all day. I went on to win in the finals with a 33.18.
> 
> Results:
> Round 1: 29.65, DNF. 29.40
> ...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats on the official sub-30s, really nice solves. Also, awesome shirt.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 22, 2013)

Yæ! Not bad. Sub-30!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 22, 2013)

How did Kian go back in time?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> How did Kian go back in time?



:tu


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent stuff, congrats! :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, USA record for BLD improved a crap load in like one year 

Reaaalllly fast!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally sub 30, congrats!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2013)

like a Heisenberg


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are my solves from the finals:






The times were DNF, 33.18 and 39.44.

I did a shh at the beginning because it was the beginning of the round, and no one had done a solve yet.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 23, 2013)

Reconstructions!

*29.65*

Scramble: D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F D' R B R F2 L U' F' R' F

Orient: x' y

Memo:
Corners: UTSJBF = the UTmost sludge (SJ) is BeeFy (the name of a dog)
Edges: ROJLEGLAINAMSB = ROJaiLEGg LAINAMSuB

Execution:

Edges (58):
u R' [U M' U' , R'] R u' (11)
x M U' M' U2 M U' M' x' (7)
[U' M' U , L2] (8)
[U' L' U , M2] (8)
[M' , U' R' U] (8)
x' [M2 , U' R U] (8)
[M , U R U'] x (8)

Corners (25):
[U R' U' , L2] (8)
x' [L' , U R2 U'] x (8)
y R' [U2 , R' D' R] R y' (9)

Memo: 11
Execution: 18.5
Scramble: 6|14
Movecount: 83
TPS: 4.5


*29.40*

Scramble: F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F' D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' L F'

Memo:
Corners: FHCGKO + Headlights on back of U layer = the FiftH CoG Knocks Out the HEADLIGHTS
Edges: AHJGDVLSMTIF = AHJoGDoVe LeSsMeeTIF

Execution:

Edges (50):
[M2 , u' L' u] (8)
u L' [U' M' U , L'] L u' (11)
R2 (U M' U2 M U) R2 (7)
x' [U' L2 U , M] x (8)
u [M' , U' R U] u' (8)
[M' , U L' U'] (8)

Corners (39):
y' R [U2 , R D2 R'] R' y (9)
[U2 , R' D R] (8)
[R U2 R' , D'] (8)
y' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' (14)

Memo:10.5
Execution: 18.5
Scramble: 6'|12
Movecount: 89
TPS: 4.8


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you remember corners more as sentences than images now, seeing as you have to remember them for less than 30 seconds? If not, how do you incorporate things like "fifth" and "utmost" into an image?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Do you remember corners more as sentences than images now, seeing as you have to remember them for less than 30 seconds? If not, how do you incorporate things like "fifth" and "utmost" into an image?



It's about 50/50 at this point, but I've been moving in that direction. 

For fifth, I imagine five of them, and then it's the fifth one that the thing is happening to. For utmost, I either just remember it in the sentence, or imagine whatever comes after in a really extreme way.


----------

